# Introverted thinking development ?



## SnowPharaoh (Mar 7, 2015)

I've tried finding concrete advice on developing my Ti but the internet has failed me in this sense (although I have to admit it wasn't a long search :tongue: ) so I've decided to come to you, my fellow NTs' ,what have you found has helped you develop your Thinking function, I know it says introverted thinking but I'm open to every kind of advice but if it is specifically Ti it would be great :happy:


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Wikipedia.org


----------



## SnowPharaoh (Mar 7, 2015)

emberfly said:


> Wikipedia.org


any article in specific?


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

SnowPharaoh said:


> any article in specific?


The less useful it is, the more Ti it is.


----------



## SnowPharaoh (Mar 7, 2015)

hahaha you got me there


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Start here Earworm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Make your way here Drop bear. I was going to post this for joke but I got to the Bees algorithm along the way and now this and articles in See Also piqued my interest for some reason, and I should be making a dinner.


----------



## winterskygrey (Apr 8, 2015)

Defining Critical Thinking

Also formal logic. Hope I was helpful


----------

